# Meditation/Yoga



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone try to meditate every day or do yoga? I was doing yoga 2-4 times a week and it was helpful when my thoughts were OUT OF CONTROL but now I find it just frustrating focusing on myself too much. And I struggle with meditation because any kind of focus on myself is just really... scary I guess. But maybe thats something worth working through?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd suggest mindfuless exercises, there are many different types that are differnt from meditation


----------



## glitteranddoom (Nov 15, 2011)

i know exactly what you mean when you say putting so much attention on yourself during meditation could get scary. i feel this too sometimes.
ive been meditating for almost 2 years now and it really does help with the anxiety which in turn slightly helps with the DP. but its definetly not the answer.
it also helps take a load of for a brief period, helps concentration and helps wit the whole acceptance thing. 
what else is there to do than just sit there anyways..


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

glitteranddoom said:


> i know exactly what you mean when you say putting so much attention on yourself during meditation could get scary. i feel this too sometimes.
> ive been meditating for almost 2 years now and it really does help with the anxiety which in turn slightly helps with the DP. but its definetly not the answer.
> it also helps take a load of for a brief period, helps concentration and helps wit the whole acceptance thing.
> what else is there to do than just sit there anyways..


Do you do any therapy in addition to your meditation? Howd you get dp?


----------



## glitteranddoom (Nov 15, 2011)

newyork said:


> Do you do any therapy in addition to your meditation? Howd you get dp?


its too hard to find a good therapist. one who has any knowledge about DP. i tried it a couple times but i lost faith in them. do you think its a nessecity on the road to recovery?

i got dp through drug use, anxiety, philosophical rumination, isolation and just an overwhelming sense of dys-ease. almost a year ago now.

i still dont know how all you guys are able to deal with this fuckin hell...


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

newyork said:


> Does anyone try to meditate every day or do yoga? I was doing yoga 2-4 times a week and it was helpful when my thoughts were OUT OF CONTROL but now I find it just frustrating focusing on myself too much. And I struggle with meditation because any kind of focus on myself is just really... scary I guess. But maybe thats something worth working through?


I answered a question a while ago relating to this.
I meditate for 15 mins when I get up and 15 mins before I go to bed. It has just become something I do which I actually did b4 the dp/dr (take it more seriously). But as I'm older can apply it in a more mature way - e.g being more mindful with decisions and actions throught-out the day. You have to become your own best ally in beating this thing. Its not a matter of what you do, its a matter of what you dont do. You have to develop faith in yourself and the power of your body and mind to heal itself.
At the same time acceptance is a huge part. You have to realize you have a disorder/illness whatever you want to call it, it doesnt matter. The constant monitoring of the condition is the condition itself. Its so hard not to because its there and its weird. But realizing that no amount of monitoring, thinking back to when you didnt have dp/dr (this was huge for me..I thought it might reconnect me to the way I USE to feel or something), trying to force your perception to change, being caught up "in your head" wont help it at all, these only perpetuate cycles of more thinking and exhaustion, in my opinion. Again, thats why I think meditation is vital, because it gives you the awarenes that you ARE caught in thinking and WHEN you are.. and you can revert your attention to the breath or a more relaxing, constructive thought, music, whatever etc.

I found the best way to approach meditation is without expectations. Don't worry about whether it was "good", "bad" etc. it just was, just make it a part of routine and leave it at that. The aim is to reach a relaxed/alert/concentrated state of being as apposed to focus on self. although your object of meditation may be part of yourself..your breath etc. This is the one I do and have benefited the most from. Great description here/all you need.

http://www.vipassanaforum.net/forum/index.php/page,10.html


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

colors said:


> I answered a question a while ago relating to this.
> 
> http://www.vipassanaforum.net/forum/index.php/page,10.html


Yea I'm reading your other posts now. So after 3.5 years are you still bothered by not being the way you were before DP? Doesn't it still feel like a loss? I know that its possible to feel better, cause I certainly feel better than when this all started, but there's still no doubting the loss. Im not whole like I used to be. And I don't even get anxious anymore so it doesn't have much to do with anxiety. But it just seems like my consciousness is all off.
I think all the tips for recovery you posted are good tips for anyone who is alive, regardless of whether they have DP or not lol.


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

newyork said:


> Yea I'm reading your other posts now. So after 3.5 years are you still bothered by not being the way you were before DP? Doesn't it still feel like a loss? I know that its possible to feel better, cause I certainly feel better than when this all started, but there's still no doubting the loss. Im not whole like I used to be. And I don't even get anxious anymore so it doesn't have much to do with anxiety. But it just seems like my consciousness is all off.
> I think all the tips for recovery you posted are good tips for anyone who is alive, regardless of whether they have DP or not lol.


"I think all the tips for recovery you posted are good tips for anyone who is alive, regardless of whether they have DP or not lol." HaHa...made me laugh. Yeah I know what you mean. I didnt feel "whole" before I got dp/dr had Brain fog/fatigue etc. Never had anxiety or anything unusually disturbing before this, was still partying/studying/working living a completely "normal" life etc.

"are you still bothered by not being the way you were before DP" Sort of a yes and no. I still feel like my old-self but changed, obviously. Everyone changes and grows over a period of 4 years especially 19-23...becoming a young adult etc. And the left over of %10 "visual disturbances" and ocd/anxiety. But I don't plan on living with these via lifestyle optimisation (sleep patterns, getting outdoors, getting something decent going career wise),NUTRITION, temporary medication, mental and physical training (a whole range). A lot of my issues I guess stem from some sort of problem with serotonin as being on an ssri/snri symptoms leave/deminish. All this has definitely made me a stronger person. In saying all this I have my bad and good days...like everyone.

"And I don't even get anxious anymore so it doesn't have much to do with anxiety". Thats good to hear.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

colors said:


> "I still feel like my old-self but changed, obviously.... All this has definitely made me a stronger person. In saying all this I have my bad and good days...like everyone.


Good to hear it!
I guess the important thing is that people are at peace with their lives.


----------

